# Touren/Bike leihen am Gardasee/Malcesine?



## wayne777 (3. Juni 2007)

Hall Leute,
meine Freundin hat sich bereit erklärt  ,wenn die Touren nicht zu "cross" sind das Mountainbike zu testen. So, wir wollen nach Malcesine (Freunden haben schon gebucht) und benötigen jetzt für Sie noch ein Bike (to rent) sowie Infos über 
Touren. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr Tips für mich hättet. Natürlich legen ich 
mir noch schnell den Moser 11 zu - hoffe der hilf. Jedoch freue ich mich mehr über persönlich Erfahrung. Gruss hajue


----------



## transalbi (3. Juni 2007)

Bike-Verleih kann ich empfehlen:
http://www.3s-bike.de/
Ob deine Freundin mit manchen Moser-Touren so ihre Freude empfinden wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln; das könnte u.U. zu einer Beziehungsprobe für euch werden, wie ich jüngst am Lago wieder erleben konnte.
Wenn du die eine oder andere Tour von mir testen möchtest (liegen als GPS-Tracks vor), schick eine PM.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne777 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Alpi,

die "Beziehungsprobe"  bzgl. MB hatte wir schon, ich hoffe, wenn`s ich 
vorsicht angehen lasse, dass sie dann auf den geschmack kommt. 
Melde mcih später nochmal...muss  etwas arbeiten  ...

gruss 

hajue

Vorerst danke...


----------



## Superfriend (4. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht wäre zum Freundinnentest Norden und Westen des Lagos angebrachter. Im Norden könnte eine Tour durch die Marocche interessant sein und im Westen die Ponale-Straße bis Pregasina. Wenn Deine Freundin dort noch Lust hat, könntet Ihr weiter bis zur Bocca Larici auf gut 900 Metern, die Aussicht auf den See genießen und dann wieder auf gleicher Strecke retour fahren. Wenn ihr mit dem Auto unten seid, sind Riva und Torbole ja eh leicht zu erreichen, ansonsten bieter sich die Fährverbindung an.

In Sachen Bikeverleih kann auch ich 3S guten Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2007)

such mal nach "freundinnentaugliche touren gardasee". da müsste es einiges geben.


----------



## dertutnix (4. Juni 2007)

malcesine könnte eine echte beziehungsherausforderung werden, aber der tatsache bist du dir ja bewusst.

von malcesine gibt es nur wenige touren, ohne die stark befahrene uferstrassen nicht zu nutzen. die meisten erkaufst du dir bar und nutzt die auffahrt mit der gondel sowie die rückfahrt mit dem schiff. dann kannst du noch die panoramica fahren, die aber weitgehend auf asphalt passiert.

gute und meist auch einfachere touren, die leider kaum in dt büchern zu finden sind, gibt es in der region von garda. der hinweis "freundinnentaugliche touren ..." sollte dir dann auch div strecken im norden zeigen.

wie gesagt: malcesine ist jetzt nicht der perfekte standort für einen bikelastigen urlaub, wenn ihr aber die bustouris usw meidet, hat die ortschaft auch ihre reize und v.a. einige sensationelle weinbars


----------



## wayne777 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
erstmal besten Dank für eure Antworten und Anteilnahme  .
Ich stelle fest, dass biken und Freundin ein beliebtes Thema ist. 

Auf Grund eurer Tips, ist es nicht so schlimm wie angenommen. Eure Tips sind genial  .

Das mit dem "freundintaugliche Touren..." habe ich mir natürlich gleich angesehen und werde mich aus dem Fundus bedienen. Der Moser wird gleich Morgen gekauf (benötige ich auch den Band Nr. 12, was denkt Ihr).
Was solls, wenn Sie danach (auch)    Lust auf Biken bekommt, gebe ich die 
paar Euros auch gerne aus. 
Soviel ich weis, werden Wir in Malcesine wohnen, letztlich kann man zum Einstieg in die Toure mit dem Auto anfahren...

Ihr Bike werden wir dann auch bei  3s-bike mieten.

Am Abend werde ich mir dann mal alles zusammenschreiben und 
ggf. mit Fragen hier wieder aufschlagen.

Also bis dahin 

Gruss hajue


----------



## dertutnix (4. Juni 2007)

wayne777 schrieb:


> benötige ich auch den Band Nr. 12, was denkt Ihr



nur wenn ihr auch in diese gegend wollt. persönlich hätte der 12er auch 2 oder 3 schöne und v.a. freundinnentaugliche = einfachere touren, aber die anfahrt verbietet das eigentlich (mind. 1 std anfahrt ...)

ich würde mich daher auf eure seite und den norden konzentrieren. bei einer woche urlaub würden so 3 bis max 4 touren rauskommen, ohne dass du sie überforderst ...

viel spass am lago


----------



## krümel72 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Also ich bin vor zwei Jahren mit meiner Freundin die damals auch noch Anfängerin war, in Malcesine mit der Gondel hoch und sind dann die angegebene Tour Richtung Nago und Torbole.War ne richtig schöne Tour, nicht zu schwer berauf, nicht zu technisch, nicht zu schwer bergab, nur ein zwei Stellen die sie schieben mußte, der Weg ist gut ausgeschildert,so gibt es nicht ständig störenden Orientierungspausen.Und das Panorama auf dem Gipfel gabs ohne größere Anstrengung dazu(mittlerweile muß sie sich das auch per Auffahrt verdienen)Zum reinschnuppern genau richtig.Man kommt durch Torbole (Käffchen trinken)und kann evtl. noch nen Abstecher nach Riva(Eis essen) machen.Evtl mit der Fähre zurückfahren.Ponale hoch zum Ledrosee ist auch nicht schlecht.Aber viele Biker (die z.T. Fahren wie die Henker) und Wanderer. Auf der Monte Baldo Tour verteilt es sich besser.
Noch ein Tip am Rande: Langsam anfangen,nicht übertreiben,Stadtbummel und shoppen darf nicht zu kurz kommen.Hat bei mir super funktioniert.Heute biken wir gemeinsam die tollsten Touren.


----------



## wayne777 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

immer dieser Stress vor den Feiertag....

Es kann losgehen, Moser Guide und Reiseführer sind gekauft. Touren in etwa
festgelegt (ohne die Freundi vorher zu fragen   ). 
Es wird wohl zum aufwärmen die 1 aus dem Band 11, danach Malcesine mit der Gondel hoch und dann...Tour Richtung Nago und Torbole.
Also Donnerstag und Freitag sind gesichert - Samstag ...je nach Ihrer Verfassung.

Habt`s Ihr noch Tips bzgl. Übernachtung für mich.
DZ darf die Nacht gesamt (2 Pers.) ruhig um die 120   liegen.
Wichtig ist für mich Sauberkeit, Parkplatz (auch fürs Bike), relative ruhig (strasse und "Nebenzimmer"  ) 

Gruss

wayne777


----------



## wayne777 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

meinte natürlich 

relativ ruhige Lager....(ist das in italien mögliche? )

Cheers 

Wayne777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikno (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo, grabe diesen Thread mal wieder aus.
Bin im Juni/Juli in Malcesine und wollte ein / zwei Tage biken gehen.
Da ich keinen Bock und keinen Platz habe mein Bike mitzunehmen, möchte ich eins vor Ort ausleihen. Kennt jemand einen guten (und günstigen) Fahrradverleih in Malcesine oder in direkter Nähe. Und kennt jemand eine leichte Tagestour? DANKE


----------



## transalbi (4. Mai 2008)

In Malcesine gibt es einen guten Fahrradverleih direkt neben der Seilbahn.
Bike-Extreme, Via Navene Vecchia 10, tel.: +39 045 7400105.

Leichte Tagestour: mit der Seilbahn hoch und dann die Tour 403 (Mezzo Giro di Monte Baldo aus dem "Gardasee GPS Raodbook".
Infos hier:

Albi


----------



## nikno (4. Mai 2008)

An transalbi.

VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## downgrade (4. Mai 2008)

Ich hänge mich mal an diesen kürzlich wiedereröffneten Thread an.

Ich bin Ende Juni/Anfang Juli in der Gegend zwischen Garda und Bardolino - kennt da jemand einen Bikeverleih?

Alternativ würde ich auch mein Bike mitnehmen. Kennt jemand einen Verleih von Bikekoffern im Münsterland?

Gruß
Ralf

p.s. @transalbi: Wann kommt denn die neue Ausgabe Deines Buches zum Gardasee in den Handel? Der eine GPS-Track, den Du auf Deiner Homepage veröffentlicht hast, paßt ja schon mal perfekt


----------



## s4u (5. Mai 2008)

War die Woch nach Ostern auch am Lago mit Frau im Schlepptau die 
MTB Anfänger ist  

Hier mal die Touren die wir gefahren sind:

1. Tag (sehr lockere Tour zum warm werden) - durchs Sarcatal 
2. Tag - durch die Marocche zum Castel Drena
3. Tag - auf den Monte Brione
4. Tag - über die alte Ponale-Strasse nach Pregasina

Und ein Tag wurde dann noch fürs Shopping geopfert 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## kartman (13. September 2016)

Moin Mädels, ich grad das Thema mal kurz aus 
Fahre am Sonntag mit der Freundin an den Gardasee.
Mein Bike bleibt wegen Rahmenbruch leider zu Hause ...

Ich hab schonmal das 3S Bikecenter angeschrieben, ob die uns 2 Bikes (e-Bike für meine Freundin, absolut unerfahren) verleihen würden und eine nette Anfängerrunde als Beschreibung anbieten können. Falls da nichts zurückkommt bzw. sie nicht helfen können - hat von euch einer vielleicht einen Tip, wo ich mein Auto abstellen kann und mit den frisch gemieteten Bikes gleich in eine leichte Halbtagestour einsteigen kann ?

Gruß, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2016)

Leih dir ein Liteville, die Bikes sind perfekt im Zustand im Gegensatz zu den abgerockten Buden bei anderen Verleihern (ich sag nicht welche). E-Bikes haben am Gardasee auf Trails nichts zu suchen - ich hab da so ne Truppe die Ponale hocheiern sehen, das sah echt gefährlich aus. Aber macht nur.
Parke doch einfach bei Lidl Torbole, wenns nur für tagsüber ist.


----------



## Catsoft (13. September 2016)

Wobei der Liteville-Shop in Torbole kein Verleih ist.


----------



## macduffy (13. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> E-Bikes haben am Gardasee auf Trails nichts zu suchen - ich hab da so ne Truppe die Ponale hocheiern sehen, das sah echt gefährlich aus.


Doch - wenn man sie fahren kann. Und die Truppe hätte ohne eBike wahrscheinlich auch geeiert.
Oder anders gesagt: Wenn man generell keine Trails fahren kann, geht's auch mit eBike nicht.


----------



## Galleg2002 (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich versuch mal den Thread zu kapern anstatt einen eignen auf zu machen. Wir fahren in Frühjahr mit zwei kumpels an den Gardasee und wollen uns ebenfalls bikes leihen. Da ich daheim ein Liteville 301 fahren habe ich schon das testcenter angefragt doch leider Verleihen diese keine bikes (nur ein Tag  ). Bei 3S bikes haben wir uns auch schonmal Räder gemietet und der Händler war auch super nett und die bikes brand neu, jedoch hat Scott bei mir keinen guten Eindruck hinterlassen (zweimal ist dieser unnötige double lockout hopps gegangen + Räder hatten die billigen NobbyNic performance was uns min. 1mal täglich nen Snakebite beschert hat). Daher kennt wer alternativen ?


----------

